# Uber overpaid me and they won't change it?!



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

This doesn't make any sense to me. Last saturday night (sunday AM) there was a ride charge that was grossly too high. The charge was $104.15 when it was a $25 ride!! I immediately called Uber, and told them, I was scared the customer would be overcharged. They looked on their end and said the rider would be charged just $25. They told me that they appreciated my pointing it out. they said the correction would be visible through my app right away. After an hour I noticed there was no change. So I called again several hours later and they confirmed on their end that the charge was $25 and I should not worry. They asked me to refresh and log out of the app and log back in and the change would be there. After a while I noticed that it was not. I called repeatedly and there is still no change! I actually feel bad because I don't want to be paid more than I'm supposed to. Just like I don't want to be paid less that I'm supposed to. But why won't Uber change this?! It is in THEIR favor. It makes no sense to me. It has been days now! (This screenshot shows the ride in question, it is the $104.15 fare at 3:48 AM which should be $25).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Well I think you’ve done about all that you can.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Well I think you've done about all that you can.


I called over and over, and this is absurd. when you get paid way too much, and you point out to the Uber overlords, I figured someone from the mothership would snatch back their money. But in this case they're not doing it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me. Last saturday night (sunday AM) there was a ride charge that was grossly too high. The charge was $104.15 when it was a $25 ride!! I immediately called Uber, and told them, I was scared the customer would be overcharged. They looked on their end and said the rider would be charged just $25. They told me that they appreciated my pointing it out. they said the correction would be visible through my app right away. After an hour I noticed there was no change. So I called again several hours later and they confirmed on their end that the charge was $25 and I should not worry. They asked me to refresh and log out of the app and log back in and the change would be there. After a while I noticed that it was not. I called repeatedly and there is still no change! I actually feel bad because I don't want to be paid more than I'm supposed to. Just like I don't want to be paid less that I'm supposed to. But why won't Uber change this?! It is in THEIR favor. It makes no sense to me. It has been days now! (This screenshot shows the ride in question, it is the $104.15 fare at 3:48 AM which should be $25).
> View attachment 495411


I love it when uber loses money
Makes me feel appreciated and
ive really done a good job &#128513;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I called over and over, and this is absurd. when you get paid way too much, and you point out to the Uber overlords, I figured someone from the mothership would snatch back their money. But in this case they're not doing it.


Don't get used to it. Uber's mistakes usually go the other way.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Well...all I can say is you got lucky after calling Uber.

In the good old days they would have reversed all the charges including the $25 paid to you.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I love it when uber loses money
> Makes me feel appreciated and
> ive really done a good job &#128513;


My fellow chicagoan! That midway surge is legendary! Thank you, it made me feel great for you.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Look at this overpayment as a reclamation bonus for all of the times Uber shorted you for what you were actually owed.

The more time you waste trying to correct this, the less your overpayment is worth, factored by your lost time...

Take your extra $$$ go buy a case of Guinness beer and drink until you pass out... you will forget about the overpayment by next morning... :thumbup:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

For all the time uber screws all of us drivers .
PLEASE cash that out for god sake . Go spend it on your family.
Uber takes our money and they will not call us even once to tell us.
We have to fight to get it and most of the time we wont receive the extra money uber stole from us one way of the other.
I want to point this out UBER says you get 75 % of the fare. 3 dollar ride pax gets charged 7 to 7.75 how is that 75 % ? sure they hide your money in platform fees .
Keep that money enjoy it .


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

If I saw this at reddit I would understand, seeing how many millenials and gen z morons crawl that place. But to see this on UBERPEOPLE.NET is just mind boggling!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

k4ever said:


> If I saw this at reddit I would understand, seeing how many millenials and gen z morons crawl that place. But to see this on UBERPEOPLE.NET is just mind boggling!


You sound unhappy.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I called over and over, and this is absurd.


IMHO - the first call to resolve the issue should have been good enough. You notified them, it's now their problem. Now, if they_ took_ money from me, beyond my agreed upon pittance, you can bet your backside I'd be on the phone until it got resolved :cools:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I don't want to be paid more than I'm supposed to.


When it comes to F*ub*a*r*, there is no such animal as "being paid more than you are supposed to". It is almost always "being paid less than you are supposed to".



Young Kim said:


> Just like I don't want to be paid less that I'm supposed to.


This is the norm with F*ub*a*r*. You are, after all, being paid 1979 cab rates in 2020.

Save the number in your telephone that shows that you called. The e-Mail would be better proof that you did what you considered to be "your job", but, you can hope that a record of your calling would be sufficient.



Young Kim said:


> you get paid way too much


F*ub*a*r* ever pays "way too much", only "way too little".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I called over and over, and this is absurd. when you get paid way too much, and you point out to the Uber overlords,


when you are overpaid you point it out ONCE and your duty is done. Myself, not even sure I'd notice an overpayment since I don't obsess over the trip details after the fact.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Guys it will get really bad soon...
Meanwhile...I will show you how to build residual income....


----------

